# News - Nude Zoey Mod: Mod bringt nackte Zoey in Left 4 Dead (dt.)



## System (15. Juni 2009)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,687264


----------



## Lion2k7 (15. Juni 2009)

Und sowas zeigt ihr zum Frühstück, nenene ^^


----------



## MarcBrehme (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Lion2k7 am 15.06.2009 11:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Und sowas zeigt ihr zum Frühstück, nenene ^^


Frühstück? Das gibts bei mir um 6.45 Uhr. Jetzt ist schon Mittag! :-p


----------



## Bullet-07 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

warum nicht gleich einen "nude tank mod" .. mit riesen dödel und gewaltigen eiern.. gibt bestimmt einige die darauf stehen


----------



## Rubber2000 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Bullet-07 am 15.06.2009 11:57 schrieb:
			
		

> warum nicht gleich einen "nude tank mod" .. mit riesen dödel und gewaltigen eiern.. gibt bestimmt einige die darauf stehen




So ein Nude Mod würde doch zum Hunter viel besser passen der springt dich wenigstens immer gleich an


----------



## lucdec (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Nach dem roten String jetzt das... ohjee


----------



## HNRGargamel (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

wer's braucht...


----------



## Tominator7 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Rubber2000 am 15.06.2009 11:59 schrieb:
			
		

> Bullet-07 am 15.06.2009 11:57 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also zumindest der Smoker brauchts nicht. Dem reicht seine Zunge um die Ladys in Scharen zu beglücken und die ist schon nackt.
Wir brauchen eindeutig nen neuen Gamemode. "Coitus Co-Op - wer zu spät kommt den bestraft das Leben" oder "Libidosurvival - wer zuerst kommt stirbt zuerst".


----------



## Beetlejuice666 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

wirklich erbärmlich
Genau wie Tomb Raider und Sims Nackt MoD...kein Wunder das das Klischee vom Dicken PC Keller Kind sich so hartnäckig hält...


----------



## Bloody-Wolf (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ach ist doch eine lustige Sache.
Ich denke, dass diese Mod ganz sicher nicht dazu gedacht ist um jemanden sexuell zu erregen, denn für das gibts wiederum die passende Filme.


----------



## RincewindChaos (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 15.06.2009 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> wirklich erbärmlich
> Genau wie Tomb Raider und Sims Nackt MoD...kein Wunder das das Klischee vom Dicken PC Keller Kind sich so hartnäckig hält...



dieses klischee ist gar nicht so weit hergeholt, wenn man mal auf die seite, faces of world of warcraft schaut


----------



## CreechNB (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ja, über Sinn und Unsinn läßt sich wirklich streiten, aber über eins sicher nicht: Der Mod kommt ganz schön spät!


----------



## funkygabe (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

warum haben die andern was an? *indenschrittfass*


----------



## Odin333 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Beetlejuice666 am 15.06.2009 12:09 schrieb:
			
		

> wirklich erbärmlich
> Genau wie Tomb Raider und Sims Nackt MoD...kein Wunder das das Klischee vom Dicken PC Keller Kind sich so hartnäckig hält...



Ja sehr erbärmlich, wir waren nie in dem Alter, in dem wir sowas lustig fanden.
Ausserdem ist es Frauenfeindlich und bla bla bla...


----------



## jcc7eq (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Und schon kommen die Möchtegern-Moral-Apostel wieder aus ihren Löchern gekrochen. Ich lach mich tot.


----------



## funkygabe (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Odin333 am 15.06.2009 12:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Beetlejuice666 am 15.06.2009 12:09 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*indenschrittfass**indenschrittfass**indenschrittfass* ...

*eXEdit: Layoutkiller beseitigt*


----------



## Vidaro (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

mal abgesehn davon das ich es ziemlich unnötig find und da is eigentlich egal was für ein alter es ist! wer sowas unbedingt braucht kann sich auch diverse filme anschaun 

aber abgesehn davon sieht es auch noch total bescheuert und unpassend aus!
naja für 12 jährige evtl doch ansprechend


----------



## Solon25 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wenn Euch sowas eine News wert ist ok  Aber gleich als TOP im News Ticker?


----------



## WarStorm (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Erbärmlich sowas als Top Meldung zu posten... Die seriösität von pcgames nimmt immer mehr ab!


----------



## opexs (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

also mir würde ein Nackt-Mod für die
Die Computex-Babes besser gefallen


----------



## Nifftl (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				opexs am 15.06.2009 13:37 schrieb:
			
		

> also mir würde ein Nackt-Mod für die
> Die Computex-Babes besser gefallen



Lad dir doch einfach nen Nackt-scanner auf dein Handy, funktioniert ga-ran-tiert!


----------



## KONNAITN (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Solon25 am 15.06.2009 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Euch sowas eine News wert ist ok  Aber gleich als TOP im News Ticker?


Ich kann mich auch nicht erinnern hier schon mal eine Newsmeldung über eine normale Nude-Mod/ patch gesehen zu haben.  
Ziemlich unnötig. Es gibt genug Seiten, die sich nur mit sowas beschäftigen.


----------



## Fluffybaerchen (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Die "nacke Zoey" sieht garnicht so lecker aus.....


----------



## ING (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Solon25 am 15.06.2009 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber gleich als TOP im News Ticker?


alles was verspricht viel clicks / comments zu kriegen wird zur topmeldung...

ansonsten wird sich der kleine nerd bestimmt üder den "mod" freuen


----------



## BoChilla (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Schande, ist die haesslich!
Und irgendwer sollte der Dame mal 'n vernuenftigen Rasierer Faxen.


----------



## Krampfkeks (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

sieht i-wie eklig aus die frau......^^

aber joa, das wars dann wohl mit ocgames für mich.....Hefte adé, ich wart nut noch auf online tests^^


----------



## Freitag92 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Wer kommt denn auf solche Ideen??


----------



## Vidaro (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

gott PC Games -.-
was wollt ihr denn nun mit den neuen screens die Tussi sieht auch wie ne gummipuppe geilt ihr euch daran auf während ihr euren kafee trinkt?


----------



## Eiche (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

sag mal will der Readkteur zur PC Action wechseln oder warum kommt hier so ein zeug?


----------



## BuzzingFreak (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

großartig. einfach großartig


----------



## Zocker134 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich bin fast vor schreck gestorben als ich das gesehen, habe sieht ja schrecklich aus.


----------



## fliger5 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

sieht hässlich aus


----------



## BoChilla (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Vidaro am 15.06.2009 14:39 schrieb:
			
		

> gott PC Games -.-
> was wollt ihr denn nun mit den neuen screens die Tussi sieht auch wie ne gummipuppe [...]



#!
Nudity Olé usw. aber in diesem, einem Fall, waere ich doch echt fuer 'n paar Balken.
Bitte, macht dat wech!


----------



## Sam28 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Finde das nicht besonders toll.
Die sollen lieber die Alyx aus dem Cinematic Mod nehmen und da einfügen anstatt solchen Nacktblödsinn der nicht mal gut aussieht, das wäre wenigtens mal orginell.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Dann spielen sie das Spiel jetzt wohl nur noch mit Joystick


----------



## agentom (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Was soll das denn?
Warum bringt PC Games bitte so ein scheiß als Top-News?

Kehrt doch endlich mal wieder zu gescheiten Meldungen zurück, anstatt eure Homepage auf 
*"Bild-Zeitung Niveau"* zu stürzen -.-    ohne Spaß!!!


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				agentom am 15.06.2009 15:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll das denn?
> Warum bringt PC Games bitte so ein scheiß als Top-News?
> 
> Kehrt doch endlich mal wieder zu gescheiten Meldungen zurück, anstatt eure Homepage auf
> *"Bild-Zeitung Niveau"* zu stürzen -.-    ohne Spaß!!!


Ich denke, mit solchen News versucht man das Niveau zu halten.


----------



## Soulja110 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

boa die brüste sehen ja total eklig aus. ob der modder überhaupt schonmal ne frau im bett hatte


----------



## Memphis11 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Soulja110 am 15.06.2009 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> boa die brüste sehen ja total eklig aus. ob der modder überhaupt schonmal ne frau im bett hatte



Die ausage hat mich jetzt neugierig gemacht und ich musste selbst mal nachgucken, sieht wirklich scheiße aus


----------



## ING (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

hlp-andy ist verliebt


----------



## norea-x (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

und mal wieder...nur Dreck. Wer braucht sowas? Notgeile, pubertäre 16 jährige und/oder welche, die noch nie ne Frau im Bett hatten. und genauso sieht die Ische da auch aus.


----------



## looser111 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

rofl die brüste sehen echt sehr unschön aus


----------



## AWYN (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

na PC Games? wie alt sind wir, he?


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Solon25 am 15.06.2009 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Euch sowas eine News wert ist ok  Aber gleich als TOP im News Ticker?



Tittenquote halt ... erbärmlich


----------



## lenymo (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Sicher das Zoey nicht zu den Infizierten gehört?
Vom Körperbau erinnert sie mich irgendwie an die Frau aus REC. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				lenymo am 15.06.2009 17:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Sicher das Zoey nicht zu den Infizierten gehört?
> Vom Körperbau erinnert sie mich irgendwie an die Frau aus REC.
> 
> 
> ...



das Spanische [REC] oder der US remake?


----------



## Mothman (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 15.06.2009 17:04 schrieb:
			
		

> das Spanische [REC] oder der US remake?


Das Remake von REC heißt *Quarantine*


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 15.06.2009 17:11 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.06.2009 17:04 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



es ist jedenfalls schlecht


----------



## Mothman (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 15.06.2009 17:42 schrieb:
			
		

> es ist jedenfalls schlecht


Definitiv. Das Original ist (wieder mal) um Längen besser gewesen.


----------



## Turbo2000 (15. Juni 2009)

*Mütze-Glatze-Mütze-Glatze...*   

Endlich wieder ein Grund L4D zu spielen.

Aber wieso ist die nicht rasiert


----------



## Lyon (15. Juni 2009)

Turbo2000 am 15.06.2009 18:47 schrieb:
			
		

> *Mütze-Glatze-Mütze-Glatze...*
> 
> Endlich wieder ein Grund L4D zu spielen.
> 
> Aber wieso ist die nicht rasiert


Selbst wenn sie sich sonst rasiert, fehlt ihr mit Sicherheit die Zeit für so etwas. Schließlich kämpft Zoey um ihr überleben.


----------



## Memphis11 (15. Juni 2009)

Lyon am 15.06.2009 19:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Turbo2000 am 15.06.2009 18:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jop, um´s nackte


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 15.06.2009 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.06.2009 17:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich frag mich sowieso warum so ein film gleich noch nen remake braucht..


----------



## lucdec (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 15.06.2009 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.06.2009 17:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und zeigt, dass wir Europäer durchaus dazu in der Lage sind, bessere Filme als Hollywood zu machen.


----------



## xotoxic242 (15. Juni 2009)

Memphis11 am 15.06.2009 19:38 schrieb:
			
		

> Lyon am 15.06.2009 19:32 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*lol*

Aber die is doch rasiert.zwar nicht komplett aber is ja nur ein kleines H-Bärtchen. 
 
Egal, sieht trotzdem irgendwie komisch aus.So unsexy.


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				lucdec am 15.06.2009 20:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Mothman am 15.06.2009 17:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nun [REC] isn B-Movie, sowas kann Hollywood sowieso nicht, die hätten dann Tom Cruise als Feuerwehrmann genommen, die ekelige Megan Fox als Zombie (praktisch! man braucht keine Maske!) Meg Ryan als Reporterin.. etc


----------



## Memphis11 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 15.06.2009 20:50 schrieb:
			
		

> lucdec am 15.06.2009 20:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn Megan Fox aussieht wie ein zombi, dann fress ich einen besen und die putzfrau, wohl tomaten auf den augen


----------



## Huskyboy (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 15.06.2009 21:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.06.2009 20:50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



stimmt, gegen die sehen Zombies gut aus.. vielleicht als Gollum?


----------



## Memphis11 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Huskyboy am 15.06.2009 21:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 15.06.2009 21:21 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, ich nehme es zurück, du hast keine tomaten auf den augen sondern hartgekochte eier


----------



## Rakyr (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Man, langsam schäme ich mich fast schon regelmäßig auf pcgames.de zu surfen. Wenn sich das Niveau nicht gleich wieder wenigstens auf Standard hebt wars das wohl mit pcgames...


----------



## KONNAITN (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Memphis11 am 15.06.2009 21:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.06.2009 21:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leute bitte wieder zurück zum Thema... äh, Nude-mod! 

 

P.S.: Für sowas müßte man als Mod eigentlich Schmerzensgeld bekommen.^^


----------



## Geruhn (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

also wenn die standardmäßig so rumrennt ist es bisschen arg auf n Penis fixiert
soll sie wenigstens erstmal angegriffen werden, damit die die Kleidung verliert, außerdem sind die Brüstchen hässlich, so richtig hässlich.


----------



## Mentor501 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

So eine News ist einfach nurnoch peinlich -.-".
Wir sollten irgendwie mal was dagegen unternehmen das sich die PCGames absichtlich in den Keller stürzt nur um mehr Klicks zu bekommen.


----------



## Pyri (15. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Zu so etwas gibts hier neuerdings eine Newsmeldung samit Bildergalerie???
Also ich muss mich schon schwer wundern 
Noch dazu ästhetisch eindeutig daneben find ich - das passt doch überhaupt nicht zum Originalmodell?


----------



## Turbo2000 (15. Juni 2009)

xotoxic242 am 15.06.2009 20:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Memphis11 am 15.06.2009 19:38 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Rasiert: komplett    oder gar nicht  

Ich lutsch doch auch kein Fleisch, bevor das Fell nicht abgezogen ist...


----------



## Mothman (15. Juni 2009)

Turbo2000 am 15.06.2009 23:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lutsch doch auch kein Fleisch, bevor das Fell nicht abgezogen ist...


Du lutscht an Fleisch?


----------



## ING (16. Juni 2009)

Mothman am 15.06.2009 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Turbo2000 am 15.06.2009 23:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pwnd


----------



## Geruhn (16. Juni 2009)

Wenigstens hab ich durch diese News wieder mal heraus gefunden warum ich GameStar lese und nicht mehr die PCGames, obwohl eigtl. waren mir zuerst die PCGamer zu seriös und jetzt einfach nur noch niveaulos


----------



## Turbo2000 (16. Juni 2009)

Mothman am 15.06.2009 23:39 schrieb:
			
		

> Turbo2000 am 15.06.2009 23:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du nicht?   

Wenn Du da unten reinbeißt, dann sicher nur einmal


----------



## Huskyboy (16. Juni 2009)

wieso führen meldungen über nackte polygonbrüste in foren die sich über computerspiele drehen eigentlich immer zu Niveau in bereichen unter dem Gefrierpunkt?

ist wohl doch nen hobby von Präpubertären kindern, könnten man denken wenn man über solche threads fällt, ist L4D (dt) nicht ab 18 und L4D (us) auf Liste B indiziert?.. haben sich händler wieder nicht an die USK gehalten? Raubkopien? Bedarf wohl weiterer Forschung..


----------



## TodesWiggle (16. Juni 2009)

hallo, was ist denn das für ne bescheuerte news meldung oO


----------



## Turbo2000 (16. Juni 2009)

Huskyboy am 16.06.2009 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso führen meldungen über nackte polygonbrüste in foren die sich über computerspiele drehen eigentlich immer zu Niveau in bereichen unter dem Gefrierpunkt?



Weil das doch genau das Ziel der Threadersteller ist.   
Oder kannst Du mir das bitte besser begründen, warum eine solche News gemeldet wird?

Dann musst halt den Modder fragen, was er sich dabei gedacht hat... würd mich auch mal interessieren.

 Das führt halt numal fast zwangsläufig auf dieses Niveau - btw fühl ich mich als gut über 30jähriger dann endlich wieder wie im Kindergarten und junggeblieben - präpupertär eben   

Also, bitte weiter mit solchen Meldungen


----------



## Mothman (16. Juni 2009)

Turbo2000 am 16.06.2009 09:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Du nicht?
> 
> Wenn Du da unten reinbeißt, dann sicher nur einmal


Mmh. Alles klar. DAS Stück Fleisch meintest du. NEIN, gerade DAS lutsche ich nicht.
Aber gut, dass du das endlich mal losgeworden bist. Ist sicher eine Erleichterung für dich, wenn  wir jetzt bescheid wissen.


----------



## Memphis11 (16. Juni 2009)

Mothman am 16.06.2009 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Turbo2000 am 16.06.2009 09:12 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was machst du denn alles so damit, da bin ich jetzt aber neugierig geworden, wohl eher der rein raus typ


----------



## ICE-FrEsHnEsS (16. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				jcc7eq am 15.06.2009 12:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Und schon kommen die Möchtegern-Moral-Apostel wieder aus ihren Löchern gekrochen. Ich lach mich tot.



jaman des stimmt schon voll, find ich auch lustig^^
ich wette die hälfte von denen die schreiben "...die zoey-nacktmod ist erbärmlich..." haben sich die4 mod für ihr L4D gesaugt und tun jetzt ein auf gar nicht notgeil. xD

und dann sind die leute hier noch so frech und sagen 
"...die seriösität von pcgames.de nimmt immer mehr ab"
aber dabei begreifen die gar nicht warum die sowas als Topmeldung machen, ganz einfach die wollen aufsehn erregen und ihr macht das auch. Ihre threads füllen sich bei einem solchen thema immer mehr mit kommentaren, das ist genau was die wollen. und die idioten hier geben ihnen auch noch was die wollen ohne es zu merken haha xD dumme leute hier, vorallem die die mindestens 2 mal gepostet haben sind die dümmsten fische xD

und dann noch auf "gar nicht notgeil" tun und sich trotzdem die mod zu saugen, haha ihr seid erbärmlich.
wenn ihr die mod schon saugt, dann tut bitte nicht so auf "die mod ist erbärmlich" sondern haltet einfach eure klappe. dann kommt ihr nicht so peinlich rüber


----------



## Worrel (16. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				ICE-FrEsHnEsS am 16.06.2009 15:34 schrieb:
			
		

> ich wette die hälfte von denen die schreiben "...die zoey-nacktmod ist erbärmlich..." haben sich die4 mod für ihr L4D gesaugt und tun jetzt ein auf gar nicht notgeil. xD [...] dumme leute hier, vorallem die die mindestens 2 mal gepostet haben sind die dümmsten fische xD
> 
> [...] wenn ihr die mod schon saugt, dann tut bitte nicht so auf "die mod ist erbärmlich" sondern haltet einfach eure klappe. dann kommt ihr nicht so peinlich rüber


Na, was haben wir denn da ...?
Unterstellungen, Beleidigungen und eine "Beweisführung", die auf der vorhergehenden Unterstellung fußt...

1. Kannst du gar nicht wissen wer diese Mod installiert hat und wer nicht
2. völlig egal, ob jemand diese Mod installiert hat, das hier zugibt oder nicht, gibt es *keinen Grund*, jemanden als "dummen Fisch" oder "idiot"  zu bezeichnen.
3. Du bist hiermit verwarnt. Bitte unterlasse es in Zukunft, andere User zu beleidigen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Juni 2009)

*AW:*

Ich finde das immer lustig: Da beschweren sich Leute über das Niveau und werden selbst dann beleidigend. Tolles Eigentor   

Ab und zu muss man ja auch mal ein bisschen rumblödeln (dürfen). Wir sind ja hier keine 90jährigen Rentner, die immer nur bierernste News haben möchten. So lange sowas nicht täglich erscheint, hab ich kein Problem damit.


----------



## Turbo2000 (16. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Shadow_Man am 16.06.2009 18:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde das immer lustig: Da beschweren sich Leute über das Niveau und werden selbst dann beleidigend. Tolles Eigentor
> 
> Ab und zu muss man ja auch mal ein bisschen rumblödeln (dürfen). Wir sind ja hier keine 90jährigen Rentner, die immer nur bierernste News haben möchten. So lange sowas nicht täglich erscheint, hab ich kein Problem damit.



Danke! Wenigstens einer hats kapiert!   Du bist mein Freund


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 15.06.2009 17:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Huskyboy am 15.06.2009 17:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich fand beide Filme gleich schlecht.


----------



## Mothman (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				MiffiMoppelchen am 17.06.2009 12:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ]Ich fand beide Filme gleich schlecht.


Also ich habe ja nicht gesagt, dass ich REC gut fand. Er war nur eben um Längen besser, als Quarantine.


----------



## Huskyboy (17. Juni 2009)

*AW:*



			
				Mothman am 17.06.2009 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> MiffiMoppelchen am 17.06.2009 12:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und [REC] ist auch nicht wirklich übermäßig lang

ne freundin von mir die sich den Film bei mir geliehen hatte meinte auch "Das geilste sind eigentlich die Feuerwehrmänner zu anfang"..   

er ist ok, kann man schonmal kaufen fürn 10er


----------



## eddy63 (9. Juli 2009)

*AW:*

der mod is nun mal wirklich übel hässlich und unästhetisch. hab mir jetzt nicht die mühe gemacht alle posts durchzulsesen, aber kennt jemand diesen mod?  ->

(N.S.F.W.)
http://friendfeed-media.com/c060753bd549bd7c3487470bd27e8c18998030b8

wenns dieses model wirklich gibt würds mich durchaus reizen das zu installieren. n bischen eye-candy is nie schlecht. passt zwar nicht ins setting, aber hey ...
kennt den jemand? würd mich mal viel mehr interessieren als diesen ugly-mod der hier gezeigt wird.


----------

